# 300zx TT vs 300zx NA



## papaown (Dec 25, 2008)

I have roughly 10k from selling my car, and I'm in a dilemma here, and I'm hoping you guys will be able to help me out. I've found a 300zx TT for 7.5k, but has 130k miles on it, and the shipping to get it here will be 600 dollars, so a total of 8.1k and will most likely need a rebuild with the high mileage. Or would getting a roller n/a 300zx and swap in a 30k miles TT motor be better, found the engine for only 1300 dollars including shipping.

Sorry if this is confusing, basically I just need to know are there any huge differences in the 300zx TT vs the N/A besides the engine - because if not, it'd probably be cheaper on my part to just get a roller 300zx and then put in a used TT motor?

Thanks!


----------



## SiscoZ32 (Dec 25, 2008)

I would go with getting an Non turbo, 2 seater, which is the lightest of them all then toss the TT motor in it, you'll get more power with less weight, and the 2+0 is just sexy


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

papaown said:


> I have roughly 10k from selling my car, and I'm in a dilemma here, and I'm hoping you guys will be able to help me out. I've found a 300zx TT for 7.5k, but has 130k miles on it, and the shipping to get it here will be 600 dollars, so a total of 8.1k and will most likely need a rebuild with the high mileage. Or would getting a roller n/a 300zx and swap in a 30k miles TT motor be better, found the engine for only 1300 dollars including shipping.
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing, basically I just need to know are there any huge differences in the 300zx TT vs the N/A besides the engine - because if not, it'd probably be cheaper on my part to just get a roller 300zx and then put in a used TT motor?
> 
> Thanks!


A conversion will cost from $6-15K assuming you go with a competent mechanic with experience doing conversions. It's not a simple swap. I would get the TT and go from there. Also ask the seller if he has had a compression test done and what are the numbers?

If a cylinder is 135 psi or below you'll need to get it rebuilt.


----------



## painjunkie (Dec 10, 2008)

i agree with spongerider. i have a 90 na, and instead of spending so much on the conversion, i'm just going to buy a twin turbo 300, and then start beefing it up


----------



## hurley1718 (Jan 12, 2009)

if your a able to perform the conversion yourself I would suggest buying a front clip. It will have everything you need to do the swap and they usually run 3k and up. Z1 has a front clip with eveything that use for their shop performed swap for 5k.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

Z1 is where I bought my Font clip it turned out to be a pretty good motor. I got my turbos rebuilt tho in the process


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

papaown said:


> I have roughly 10k from selling my car, and I'm in a dilemma here, and I'm hoping you guys will be able to help me out. I've found a 300zx TT for 7.5k, but has 130k miles on it, and the shipping to get it here will be 600 dollars, so a total of 8.1k and will most likely need a rebuild with the high mileage. Or would getting a roller n/a 300zx and swap in a 30k miles TT motor be better, found the engine for only 1300 dollars including shipping.
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing, basically I just need to know are there any huge differences in the 300zx TT vs the N/A besides the engine - because if not, it'd probably be cheaper on my part to just get a roller 300zx and then put in a used TT motor?
> 
> Thanks!


im doing a swap from 1990 n/a to 1994 tt.this is the worst thing i ever done.is to much work.if you going to swap doit from a original turbo.


----------

